# green terror???



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Cichlid identification please. Just not sure whether this is an actual green terror or a blue acara. GT owners a little help. Thank you.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm going to say green terror only because of the orange in the tail fin


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Might have to wait a bit longer to see what happens with the fin fringe colour.
Green Terrors usually have one body spot, Blue Acaras usually two.
I have kept both.
Blue acaras are usually more torpedo shaped, Green Terrors tend to be a rectangle shape.
Green Terrors usually grow twice the size of Blue Acaras.
Attitude ... Green Terrors are way more aggressive than Blue Acaras ... they are called Green Terrors for a good reason


----------



## Leopardfrogger (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like a green terror to me, probably a female.
Hope this helps.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Leopardfrogger said:


> Looks like a green terror to me, probably a female.
> Hope this helps.


blue acara female, but could also be gold acara female


----------

